# Asparagus fern safe?



## mlummus (Jul 18, 2015)

I've seen a couple different sites saying two completely different things. So guys I trust you most. Is this a safe plant to have in an enclosure? Some have said that's its poisonous and others say that it's fine but they won't eat it and others say that they will eat it.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, they're safe. I know of several people on the forum that use these. I used to be confused about this because they are not safe for other household pets. While they're not good for Fido or kitty, they don't do anything to reptiles. I followed other members' example and tried them out myself. My sulcata ate it until there was nothing left with no ill effects. Next time, I'll have to provide some protection for the base of the plant.

Here's a blurb on the Tortoise Table that also mentions these plants being a good fit for tortoise enclosures...
http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/general_questions_68.asp


----------



## mlummus (Jul 20, 2015)

Thank you so much! I got the plant anyway because I think it's a very cute houseplant... Just didn't put it in my torts enclosure. Good to know that it's edible!


----------

